
Markdown Blog - indigodaddy
https://github.com/Cristy94/markdown-blog
======
xueyongg
That was exactly what I was considering at the start of the year. Every post
is just a markdown file, easy to maintain, configure, and upload. If this is
what you are intending to go for, do it! Supporting you from wherever I am.
Here's my site for reference, hope it gives you an idea to go about this! (:

[https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/](https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/)

Here's another for my posts:
[https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-03-24-how-to-
improve-...](https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-03-24-how-to-improve-as-a-
sales-rep)

~~~
indigodaddy
Not the author/no affiliation— just thought it was pretty cool.

------
indigodaddy
Also Harpjs can serve/process markdown:

[http://harpjs.com/docs/development/markdown](http://harpjs.com/docs/development/markdown)

